# Anyone into Photography ?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My chickens are my models mostly, but I've love toying around with cameras looking for that special pic. I'll have to look for one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please do. I like the one with the girl looking right in to the camera looking like she wants to know what you're doing.

I used to take some interesting pics with our camera. Now with the convenience of the phone or digital camera I haven't had the other one out in years. I'm not even sure I still have the 35mm camera I haven't seen it in so long.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Please do. I like the one with the girl looking right in to the camera looking like she wants to know what you're doing.
> 
> I used to take some interesting pics with our camera. Now with the convenience of the phone or digital camera I haven't had the other one out in years. I'm not even sure I still have the 35mm camera I haven't seen it in so long.


OMG! You really need a nice camera. I am not talking about a DSLR. Learned the hard way that those are for people who do not think Auto is their best friend.
The pocket cameras have come a looooong way and really worth having. I have a Panasonic fz200 (not a pocket size but fun) and I'm looking at a Sony wx300 right now for the pocket. Beautiful pictures with that one. I like my Panasonic for this:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then I'm glad I didn't get that DSLR because I did look. I like being able to play with all the different settings on the camera I think I have in the house somewhere and that's assuming I even remember how to use it. Been a very long time. The one we have has an auto focus, the only setting the hubs ever used. 

But, I lack both the patience and the time any more to think much about photos for fun.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Panasonic fz200 is a "bridge" camera. To me this means that "Auto" is my best friend, and for the first time, I am having fun with trying out different settings.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a little pocket Sony wx20 . I'll get it Monday. It's a $400 camera, but I found it on ebay for $179. Sony seems to take really sharp pictures. But my Pana fz200 takes real super good closeups. I love macro. I want to see the teeth on a bug, LOL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sony DSC W-650 basic Point and shoot.It was $149 3 years ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting eyes on those chickens.


----------

